# Sykes Reds



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Has anybody been having any luck catching any bull reds at night? Thinking about trying tomorrow night but don't wanna spend the money if ain't much been happenig?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup, we've been doing well. Look under piers & bridges posts & check out my post from the 14th & the 16th.


----------

